# The Angry Vet on the topic of "fixing"



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I thought y'all would enjoy this informative article. 

Spaying and Neutering | Angry Vet


More articles if you're interested on reading onward on the topic
UC Davis study shows negative effects of neutering | The Aggie
The Negative Aspects of Neutering « DogtorJ.com :: Food Intolerance in Pets & Their People :: Home of The GARD
PDF LINK http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf
The Debate Over Neutering « The Official Natural Dog Training Website: News, Discussions, Advice, Training Tips and Techniques from Kevin Behan
When To Spay When To Neuter



This thread is to provide some educational material on helping you decide wither or not you want to "fix" your pet. I am strongly against early altering of dogs, but that is the decision I made for myself after doing my own research and I am not forcing it on anyone else.


----------

